# Paintable Wallpaper?



## Leenders (Apr 13, 2006)

We've been looking in that "Debbie Travis" paintable wallpaper. Has anyone tried this? 

I'm curious as to how good it turns out? If its worth while trying on a wall somewhere.

Thanks.
Leenders


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

Wallpaper already has a color or design itself. If you want to paint....paint the walls. I dont really understand this concept what-so-ever. It seems like you can skip a step with just painting the walls instead of applying paper and then painting it. Feel free to fill me in on the reasoning behind this idea. Im curious.


----------



## Leenders (Apr 13, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> Wallpaper already has a color or design itself. If you want to paint....paint the walls. I dont really understand this concept what-so-ever. It seems like you can skip a step with just painting the walls instead of applying paper and then painting it. Feel free to fill me in on the reasoning behind this idea. Im curious.


I am not talking about colored wallpaper. I am talking about the primer white paper with some sort of 3d pattern on it. The concept is to give the wall some style I guess and I am thinking of using to aviod hours of repair work to the wall.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I've done a lot of jobs with paintable wallpaper, most noticably, Anaglypta types. Never tried the Debbie Travis line, but assume it is like the other mass market prepaste textures. Install it, allow to dry around 48 hours or so, and prime it with an acrylic primer. Let dry 24 hours, and paint. 2 coats of finish paint would be best. BTW, don't trust the prepaste, use a heavy duty clear adhesive, like Dynamite 234 or Romans 880. Clay will work too.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

7 year old dead thread


----------

